# what's the best dog gate out there?



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i've noticed that a lot of the members are from UK but i'm from the US and have been searching for a good dog gate for a while to keep my puppy in my room while i'm away at work. Some people have recommended to get a gate meant for children. There's so many designs and models out there I don't know where to start  Temporarily I have been using whatever I can find in the house to keep him in. So chipeople here...have any idea?


----------



## OrchardLane (Aug 30, 2008)

We tried several different styles of gates before selecting this one as our #1 choice.

It works great for 4week old puppies and up - so you won't have an issue with your Chi getting under it. Now over it .... well Rupert can jump 4' from a sitting position .... so if you only have an older Chi in the house you can make it a bit higher hehe

We like it because there are no "holes" for little legs to get caught in. Some Chis will climb the gates with openings and you can get leg injuries very easy with those.

We also like it because you can mount it on the wall and just swing it open with one hand! They are affordable, readily available and we love that the manufacturer has excellent customer service. We needed to purchase a replacement mount for the wall and when I called to order it - they sent me 2 for free (and they knew we broke it!!)

There is also a curved version of this gate now which is even nicer!!


----------



## honeebee (Nov 19, 2007)

sheep thats going to depend on your chi. does he/she jump? claw or try to dig their way out?. do they accept the barrier that you are using?
i went to target and bought one those whitmor storage cube set of 6. made of wire mesh. like this http://www.target.com/dp/B000LRBSFI...=bottom-5&pf_rd_m=A1VC38T7YXB528&pf_rd_t=5101 
when your done you can use it for storage. my two didn't have a problem with and they never tried to go into rooms that were blocked with it. but this is only my idea. i'm sure there are other better ways. always remember to keep your chi's saftey in mind with what ever you choose.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I know im in uk but i use a baby cot side, you can cut them to the width you want ,put hinges on and then put a fastener oon the closing side.Mine are 2 white wood ones and a dark wood one with nice shaped wood.


----------

